# RIP ToeJam



## ryuk (Apr 23, 2010)

Sadly we lost our female Senegal Chameleon on Tuesday due to post op complications. Unfortunately we were in the room when she passed , her little heart just gave out .

For such a small little green critter she had such a massive personality and she's terribly missed.

We're going to have her cremated and her ashes put inside a terrarium friendly rock so she can go back into her home with her buddy Earl.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww sad loss but a happy ending


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

sorry to hear. RIP, you will be missed. but happy ending which is nice


----------

